# Hinterbau New Slayer 2006



## Dome_2001 (20. November 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich suche für ein New Slayer aus 2006 einen Hinterbau. Wer hat da noch was zuhause rum liegen und will es los werden?

Danke Euch!!

Grüße

Sven


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10082964#post10082964 
Post 677


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. November 2012)

Könnte sein das ich noch ein habe.
Hoffentlich habe ich den nach der Renovierung nicht weggeschmissen.
Ich schaue mal.


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. November 2012)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob Du noch einen hast.

Muss mich sonst von meinem geliebten Rocky sonst noch trennen :-(

Hat jemadn eventuell ncoh die Links auch über?!


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. November 2012)

push ...

Hat niemand ebbes rumliegen?


----------



## Der Toni (27. November 2012)

wenn er gerissen ist, kannste hier mal nachfragen: http://www.zonenschein.de/support.html


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. November 2012)

Danke für den Tip


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2012)

Sorry, voll vergessen.
Ich habe leider keinen mehr.


----------

